# Logo für Cheerleader



## foxx21 (7. November 2005)

Hallo liebe Community!

Hab mal einen Schnellschuß gemacht und wollte um mögliche Änderungsvorschläge bitten. Mir fehlt zu diesem Thema einfach die Kreativität. Das Logo sollte für eine Cheerleading Truppe sein. Der name wie schon am Bild. Carinthian Black Lionettes. Es sollte auch einfach für den Druck auf Trikots etc. gebrauchbar sein.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Lenhard (7. November 2005)

Hi,
Also mir gefällt das Logo schon sehr gut, nur würde ich, da es ein Cheerleading Team ist, mehr Farbe reinbringen. (auch wenn sie "Carinthian Black Lionettes" heißen)...vielleicht nur den Kopf der Löwin Schwarz lassen.

^fände ich passender, zu einem "Motivations Team" 

Mfg Lenny


----------



## hpvw (7. November 2005)

Vielleicht sollte der Löwinnenscherenschnitt noch deutlicher nach Löwin aussehen. Zur Zeit könnte es auch gut irgendein Werwolf aus einem Computerspiel sein. Frag' mich aber bitte nicht, wie man das machen soll, ich bin kein Wildkatzen-Biologe.

Die Idee dahinter ist, eine einprägsame Grafik zu haben, die auch alleinstehend deutlichen Wiedererkennungswert hat.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## zioProduct (7. November 2005)

Hmm, die Löwin gönnte mann besser "zeigen" wenn man ihren ganzen Körper sieht, zB im Sprung, schwarz weiss find ich gut, da umso schlichter ein Logo umso besser, was Ich würde die Löwin von links unten Hervorspringen lassen, und "fast" in das Carinthian eintauchen lassen, dazu findi ich die kleine Cheerleaderin irgend wie störend, ich weiss auch nicht, das macht aus dem ganzen ne "Kindergruppe" oder so.

Eine idee, wäre zB auch die Silluette eine Chearleader Pyramiede zu haben, mit der Schrift dazu, und falls nötig noch irgend wie die Löwin oder so.

Es gefällt mir wie gesagt, aber es gefällt auch nicht... Schwer zu sagen  :suspekt: 

Mach weiter, kommt bestimmt was feines raus


----------



## Duddle (7. November 2005)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die Löwin von links unten Hervorspringen lassen



Ne, da ist dann zu schnell eine Assoziation mit Puma geweckt.

Ich würde versuchen, lieber den Löwen deutlicher zu machen (also nicht nur Scherenschnitt). Das hüpfende Ding dort am Rand vernichten (ich hab erst nach 3 Minuten erkannt, was es überhaupt sein soll), die komischen Linien sofort streichen. 
Und eine bessere Schrift suchen. Die sieht mir nicht nach "locker flockig, Power-Girlies", sondern nach "Bücherclub Oberhausen".

Ganz toll und geschickt wäre es auch, die drei Anfangsbuchstaben zu nehmen und daraus nen Löwenkopf oder irgendwas Cheerleader-bezogenes zu basteln.

Oder mal nur den Löwenkopf und darunter im Blocksatz die Schrift? Könnte aber eng werden.


Im Moment sieht es jedenfalls langweilig aus, bis auf den Löwen.


Duddle


----------



## zioProduct (8. November 2005)

stimmt.... *pumavergessenhab*


----------



## foxx21 (8. November 2005)

Erstmal danke für eure Postings, werd mal was verändern und werde wieder posten.

Man ließt sich.

lg


----------

